
GitHub changes topbar to dark theme - jsargiox
http://github.com/?dark
======
hakanito
At first I thought it was similar to the HN black bar, paying respect to
someone they lost. But I guess it is there to stay

~~~
jaredsohn
Yeah, seems more similar to Google's old black navigation bar. (i.e.
[http://gizmodo.com/5816772/how-to-get-rid-of-googles-big-
bla...](http://gizmodo.com/5816772/how-to-get-rid-of-googles-big-black-bar))

------
robbiewxyz
The timing of this is a funny coincidence as Stack Overflow has just been
rolling out their own new navigation topbar [0] to the sounds of "PLEASE,
theme it dark" from their meta community. A lot of it just sounds like
bikeshedding to me, but it's funny timing nonetheless.

[0]:
[http://meta.stackoverflow.com/a/343106/2619939](http://meta.stackoverflow.com/a/343106/2619939)

~~~
vernorvinge88
This is why I prefer local clients to "the web". Everyone has these religious
level opinions on the "right" way to style things.

I'm all about the socialized design and implementation of the pipes and tubes.
When it comes to the front end, the part I'll be expected to stare at all day,
that should look and behave how I see fit.

Customizable clients, with sane defaults for everything! And we'll avoid this
sitting around bellyaching about personal tastes all day.

------
leeoniya
1\. i don't like it, contrast too jarring.

2\. why is this front-page worthy? is there someone who might have missed
this? is it especially important/interesting?

it's like those stupid "Github is down!" posts. i'm sure anyone who cares
already knows.

who upvotes this crap?

------
Dangeranger
It seems that I am unable to change the theme back to light.

Have tried:

\- [https://github.com](https://github.com)

\- [https://github.com/?light](https://github.com/?light)

Is this controlled from a setting somewhere?

~~~
Jfault
It seems to be a class `header-dark`

if you remove it it's back to light

------
cr0sh
This seems kinda pointless without the remainder being dark-themed as well.

~~~
kzisme
I agree it actually bothers me more like this (and I normally love dark
themes!)

~~~
cr0sh
I ended up "fixing" this by installing the Stylish extension/plugin on Chrome,
then downloading a dark theme (then I went crazy and did the same with a bunch
of other sites, too - including HN)...

------
sigvef
This makes it harder to tell at a glance whether I'm on github.com or GitHub
Enterprise.

------
arxpoetica
It appears to work w/out the `?dark`:
[https://github.com/](https://github.com/)

~~~
jtmarmon
i think OP did it to break the "this link has already been posted" HN filter

------
anderber
I do wish Github had a dark theme option at least. Sometimes I do a lot of
reading on there at night, and all that white is too much.

~~~
hanley
It looks like they are adding options to choose from different styles. I don't
see the link yet in my account settings but this screenshot makes me think
it's coming to everyone.
[https://twitter.com/jublonet/status/830131346798424064](https://twitter.com/jublonet/status/830131346798424064)

~~~
lorenzhs
The author of that tweet added a follow-up that it's not a real screenshot,
just a mockup.

------
gavreh
Is this purposeful or a mistake? If mistake, I'm surprised it hasn't been
reverted yet.

~~~
jsargiox
I would say it's a mistake, but you never know. This style has been used for
github enterprise to make it "differentiate" from github.com, I don't think
it's a good idea to make them look the same...

------
fenollp
Broke
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/deluminate/iebboop...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/deluminate/iebboopaeangfpceklajfohhbpkkfiaa)

------
jitl
Github for Enterprise has had a dark bar for a while, possibly to distinguish
it from Github.com

------
Grue3
I hate it, I can't even see my (mostly black) avatar against the black
background.

------
kapuru
Before everybody goes crazy. You can change the header to the light version
again by going into your Settings -> Design.

Some people are still missing this option in their settings, but it will show
up soon.

~~~
lorenzhs
Source? The screenshot in that one tweet was fake ("a mock-up"), as the author
themself stated.

------
webo
I wonder if there's any significance too this.

------
Mizza
I wish I could undo this with ?light.

>:[

------
the_duke
It's ugly.

The stark contrast with the rest of the site hurts.

------
rc_bhg
Why?

